# What to Knit for relatives in Florida



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

My sister lives in Florida (Tampa area) I would love to knit something for her but I am not sure what you would knit for someone who lives year round in Fla. Does anyone have any ideas. I am knitting a scarf for my other sister but she lives in Bflo, NY.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

Maybe a light-weight sweater for chilly evenings ... or a shawl!


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

What about a shrug from light weight or cotton yarn?


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

I knit a cardigan sweater from worsted weight yarn for my sister who lives in Largo FL (right next to Tampa), thinking she could wear it on cool nights. She said she'd probably never wear it and asked if I minded if she gave it to her daughter-in-law who lives in Ohio.


----------



## Carynjoyb (Nov 4, 2012)

I live in Oldsmar, which is the city over from Tampa. We have a winter here. We are starting a little warm up now, but the nights will go down into the 30's on occasion. Most nights in the winter are 40-50's. I have afghans all over the place and made from acrylic mostly but I just made one with cotton and it's warm and cozy. A light open and airy scarf is nice too.



Beth72 said:


> My sister lives in Florida (Tampa area) I would love to knit something for her but I am not sure what you would knit for someone who lives year round in Fla. Does anyone have any ideas. I am knitting a scarf for my other sister but she lives in Bflo, NY.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Remember, try a cotton/linen or acrylic blend. Cotton is heavy and stretches out of shape.


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

i live 250 miles s e of Tampa. the ruffle scarfs are worn here not for warmth but as a lovely accessory. A beach tote, or a beach coverup even if worn 'around the pool' in cotton would come in handy!


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Cotton placemats, cushion covers, a gossamer shawl for cool evenings.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

As a native of Tampa, now living in Colorado, I can tell you it gets chilly there in the winter! I think a nice shawl or wrap would be nice, a throw would also be nice. Also keeep in mind that every place has A/C, and they tend to keep it quite frigid in the summer due to humidity, so I think a mid weight shawl would serve many needs.


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> .... Also keeep in mind that every place has A/C, and they tend to keep it quite frigid in the summer due to humidity, so I think a mid weight shawl would serve many needs.


LOL ... That's what I was thinking! I live in South Florida and at times my home feels like a meat locker!!! (Think my husband is going through menopause) and I am always grabbing a light shawl for my shoulders!


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

RUSTYDANCER66 said:


> i live 250 miles s e of Tampa. the ruffle scarfs are worn here not for warmth but as a lovely accessory. A beach tote, or a beach coverup even if worn 'around the pool' in cotton would come in handy!


I never thought of a tote or a beach coverup, duh!!!!! Thank you for the Idea.


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

Thank you all for your suggestions. It is soooo cold here right now I forgot about the humidity and A/Cs an afghan would be great. My next step is to ask her what she would like. I would hate to make something she would not use.


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

An afghan is always needed in the wintry months or when one is chilled with the flu. Also bedspreads are a big project but are needed.


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Coffee mug cozy or tea glass cozy.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Beth72 said:


> RUSTYDANCER66 said:
> 
> 
> > i live 250 miles s e of Tampa. the ruffle scarfs are worn here not for warmth but as a lovely accessory. A beach tote, or a beach coverup even if worn 'around the pool' in cotton would come in handy!
> ...


I have had this beach coverup bookmarked for some time that I want to make for me. Would be perfect for Florida :thumbup:

http://www.handknitting.com/Sirocco_Cover_up_or_Robe_p/hkrobe.htm


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I live in Orlando (weather similar to Tampa). I am very happy during the winter that I have knitted sweater (some heavy), knitted socks, scarves and shawls. And if it's warm outside, the AC inside goes full blast, so a nice scarf or shawl to keep you comfortable is a necessity. So knit away.


----------



## eileenprn (May 14, 2012)

I have a sister in Florida, and she loves warm stuff. While the winters aren't cold by our standards, they feel it! My sister doesn't use my items for long, but really likes them when she needs them. The shops like to air condition to about 60 degrees, it feels like 60 anyway, so a sweater is almost always useful. I have made my sister vests, a wool sweater and even a quilt!


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

There are some really nice knitted bag/tote patterns out there and a lovely lacy shawl might do too, hannet.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I think a shawl would be perfect. Even if the weather stays warm all year long where she lives, the air conditioning in restaurants and other places can be chilly.


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

Beth72 said:


> My sister lives in Florida (Tampa area) I would love to knit something for her but I am not sure what you would knit for someone who lives year round in Fla. Does anyone have any ideas. I am knitting a scarf for my other sister but she lives in Bflo, NY.


Currently, I am working on a frontless sweater. Still a WIP so I won't recommend until finished. I do imagine it will have many uses in Florida. When I play bridge at our Club all the ladies bring some type of wrap/shawl as they blast the A/C. Same thing goes for restaurants. In other words, think of a garment that can be layered on and removed quickly.


----------



## toto (May 27, 2011)

A decorative puillow for bed or couch; there are many nice ones out there.


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Dish cloths and soap savers


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

A big floppy hat, dish cloths, place mats, shopping bags or purse, table runner, bedspread, pillows, sleeveless cotton shell...lotsa things!


----------



## katag1 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have a daughter that lives in Hallendale Beach, she said the kids are always wanting hats of some kind (she has 3 kids). She a police office thats works midnights and says they do have some chilly nights. Light weight hats or a shawl that can be used a a cover up for the beach maybe.


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

she might like a stuffed animal


----------



## JAMarie (Dec 20, 2011)

You can also knit dish cloths they come in handy and they are very nice to get as a gift..


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

I live 100 miles from Tampa. A light afghan, a lightweight scarf, a lacey scarf, a light weight sweater. Any of these would be fine. It gets quite cool here in the winter. Cool enough to use the heat. Hope this helps.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Beth72 said:


> My sister lives in Florida (Tampa area) I would love to knit something for her but I am not sure what you would knit for someone who lives year round in Fla. Does anyone have any ideas. I am knitting a scarf for my other sister but she lives in Bflo, NY.


Sorry - this struck me funny.....I have so many 'winter bird' friends down there now. I was thinking of golf club covers, hand towels, velcro-on pockets for walkers, golf cart tote bags, or a door mat. :-D Seriously, one of the whisper thin lace scarves - not warm but beautiful for an evening out.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

There are some really pretty sun hats here: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#photo=yes&craft=knitting&query=sun%20hat&view=captioned_thumbs&fit=adult%2Bfemale&sort=best


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

I live on the east coast near Cape Canaveral. I walk in the mornings and I wear a hat and gloves from about late November through February. They are not heavy ones, but when it gets below about 45 or 50 here in Florida, we think it is winter and we feel cold. I too have crocheted and knitted throws all over. So I would knit lightweight things for the relatives. Believe me a nice lightweight pair of gloves would be great for those cold mornings and evenings when we try to exercise.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

How about a light and lacey scarf to wear as an accessory, not for warmth.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

I'd think sweaters and shawls worked in medium- and light-weight yarns would be great. I live in sunny California and can attest that it does get pretty chilly here at times!


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

I guess I look at things differently than my northern neighbors. Tampa is humid but not as cold as Ocala -inland- We may see 3 days a year when it hits 50 or less and a pile of heavy stuff for those days is wasted room. Go for the light weight stuff. It will be used. We carry something to cover our shoulders year round for the colder than home ac places like eateries and theaters, even someone else's home because their ac is set at 72 and mine at 79 for example!


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

How about a reuseable grocery tote?


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Definitely a shawl!


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

Depending on where she lives in FL she would need something somewhat warm for evenings. We have traveled in FL and anything north of Miami can get quite cold at times. One year we were in the Tampa/St. Pete area for a week in early March and it never got warmer than 50 to whole time we were there. The next year we spent the 1st week in March in Orlando and needed a jacket everyday. A nice light weight, not wool, sweater would be perfect. So would a shawl, cowl, wrap, or even fingerless gloves as long as they are not knitted with wool.


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

How about a steering wheel cover?


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

I live in Palm Bay FL and couldn't live without my slippers. The floor tile gets cold in the winter months and if people are AC there house at a lower temp I could see wearing them all year round. I also wear sweaters as restaurants are to cold for me. We keep our temp in the summer around 79 degrees and rarely use the heat in the winter.


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

Think cotton, silk, lacey. A light weight, perhaps even 3/4 sleeve cardigan or sweater, light lacy scarves for accessories, cotton or hemp grocery bags/ beach bag, a little purse of clutch- perhaps even with some beads on it, a lace but not too big/fancy shawl.


----------



## tgrbts (Jul 26, 2011)

I agree, my Dad lives in Florida and always want to make him something, but what? I did knit him a kindle cover, he said! he liked it, lol.


----------



## smsgreeneyes (Nov 22, 2011)

Beth72 said:


> My sister lives in Florida (Tampa area) I would love to knit something for her but I am not sure what you would knit for someone who lives year round in Fla. Does anyone have any ideas. I am knitting a scarf for my other sister but she lives in Bflo, NY.


 Shawls are good for evening in Florida. I have a sister in Orlando who just asked me to knit her a shawl. Light weight, rectangular that would wrap to cover to wrists and not come further down the back than her waist. Looking for a pattern now. 
Funny, I have a sis in Buffalo, too.


----------



## kathysturkey (Jan 8, 2013)

Hello,
I also live in Florida, it gets cold at night just about every night. I made myself a ponchos sometime I could use gloves.Never thought Florida got cold until I move down here in 2005. Kathy


----------



## Avalon37 (Aug 2, 2011)

LoriRuth said:


> I live in Palm Bay FL and couldn't live without my slippers. The floor tile gets cold in the winter months and if people are AC there house at a lower temp I could see wearing them all year round. I also wear sweaters as restaurants are to cold for me. We keep our temp in the summer around 79 degrees and rarely use the heat in the winter.


I agree with this answer, I live south of Tampa and always carry a sweater with me. Maybe not in the middle of summer, but at other times. I have made fingerless gloves, hats, boot toppers, dishclothes, kids sweaters and most recently ,cel phone carrier/cover for my family who all live here in Florida. Ohh, last year I made 15 pairs of slippers for Christmas.


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

Since it can get very chilly in Fla. I knit my friends socks...they all tell me they are great to wear & they know the love I put into them is keeping them warm. My avatar is one pair that went to Fla...Univ of Miami colors.


----------



## bestnest42 (Jan 22, 2013)

I like your idea of other items rather than sweaters or clothing for others away from you. Many times other items will get more use.


----------



## Santafebound (Jan 13, 2013)

I live in FL and you can definitely knit things for here. Throws are great because the temp does drop at night. A lot of places keep the AC low and wraps/shawls are wonderful. Scarves and shrugs are an option. I'm knitting a sweater for myself for next year. You have a lot of options.


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

Cotton socks (with some nylon). Short cuff, even the yoga types. Shrugs, bolero. Drop stitch stole.


----------



## JAMEYALSO (Nov 28, 2012)

A sweater or shawl It does get cold in Florida . Every winter there are a few days that something warm is needed and air conditioned stores do require some covering
I lived in Naples for many years and did need sweaters .


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

I live in Florida. I knit afghans sweaters and hats, scarves fingerless gloves. Yes in Tampa area we do experience a few cold days.My dogs have their sweaters.


----------



## edmonliz (Dec 3, 2012)

material suggestion for a substitute yarn for the beach coverup....a solution for next year's Xmas gifts for swimming granddaughters and daughters...thanks


----------



## tieman7 (Jan 18, 2013)

A cotton swim suit 'shirt' or jacket? Really airy with lots of lace or eyelet openings?


----------



## bonnielart12 (Apr 26, 2012)

For Christmas this year, I used sock yarn on a round loom (knit flat) with 48 pegs, and made open-weave shawls for my Florida relatives...easy and much appreciated.


----------



## dahnsc (Mar 15, 2011)

Do you have access to ladder yarn? You can make a great triangular shawl-just enough in AC and can even be used as a vest. Getting too warm,or just want a change, fold from the point, and you have a great light-weight scarf!!


----------



## Knitter Betty (May 21, 2011)

I live in Punta Gorda, south of Tampa. I wear shrugs & stoles a lot
at night and to the movies.


----------



## nemcfo (Jul 29, 2012)

JAMEYALSO said:


> A sweater or shawl It does get cold in Florida . Every winter there are a few days that something warm is needed and air conditioned stores do require some covering
> I lived in Naples for many years and did need sweaters .


I now live in Naples which is about 150 miles south of Tampa. It does get cold in the winter...but cold to us is anything below 60! If you live here year round, you really mind the cold. The stores, movies and restaurants are air conditioned and usually cold. I never go anywhere, even grocery shopping, without a sweater (year round) and always leave one in my car. Not a heavyweight sweater, but a lightweight sweater of a cotton blend. A shawl would be wonderful for wearing in a restaurant. A beach bag or beach wrap would be nice too.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Because of all the air conditioning they encounter in restaurants and movie theaters, a light weight sweater, wrap, or shawl that can be kept in the car is a wonderful gift. When I lived in Texas I was always so glad that I kept one in my car.

Plus, they still get winter and their cool temps can be just as chilly to them as ours are to us living further north.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Remember that everything there is air conditioned. When my mother lived in Florida, she always took a light shawl or short sleeved DK weight acrylic cardigan with her, and usually needed them in stores and restaurants. Other things to make are matching dish cloths and pot holders, place mats, and dish towels from cotton yarn. Knittinghelp.com has patterns for dish cloths that have the state in purl on a stockinette background and the postal code letters (FL) in the pattern. They are novel and easy to make.


----------



## mollibeans (Jan 26, 2013)

How about a lace scarf or a shawl?


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

I used gold ladder yarn and made a scarf for my SIL. She really liked it. It was only 12 stitches wide but made it pretty long.


----------



## caloughner (Oct 3, 2011)

I have 2 suggestions. I have knit worsted weight cardigans for both of my cousins who live in FL. They love them for chilly nights. I also loaned one of these cousins a pair of socks when she was visiting me. She took them home because tile floors are cold where ever you live and she uses them as slippers.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

I agree with StitchDesigner.....a cotton/linen blend or acrylic is great for a shawl in the south.....I've learned that my sisters in the South love simple shawls that match their lines tops.....I was amused recently when I sent my sister the Drop Stitch Cowl by Abi Gregorio in a linen blend thinking it was loose and would put a splash of color at her neck.....she couldn't quite decide what to do with it and told me it was better to be able to arrange a shawl...personal preference I know....
julie


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

Love the beach cover up....


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

I live in Florida and I have made a good size collection of stoles and shawls and short cropped, short sleeved, light weight sweaters.

These days, with air conditioning everywhere, most of us do not spend the hottest days outside. Since it IS hot outside, stores and restaurants tend to overdo the cooling, and I USE my knitted items, even in the summer time.

I would suggest anything adjustable......something like a shawl or afghan that can be pulled over or kicked partly off or hung over one shoulder. 

May I suggest a lace stole that is wide enough to cover the shoulders but soft enough to hang as a scarf and soft enough to fold into a purse to have handy if needed or hidden away if not?

I'm seeing lots of knitted scarves and I love to use my stoles this way. Don't do anything heavy...not full of cables or double knit.......Those will not get used in Florida.

Virginia


----------



## Cpautler (Oct 26, 2011)

A shawl in fingering weight is great to keep in the car year-round. Many restaurants are overly airconditioned and its nice to be able to cover your shoulders! An all year long hug!


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

I just remembered another item your sister might like. I KEEP something in the car for the times my husband wants more air conditioning than I do.... You might even find out what colors would compliment her car's interior. 

Virginia


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

I have a girlfriend who lives in Tampa. She has me keep her supplied with fingerless gloves, scarves and hats, as it does get chilly there, and you can't buy "winter" stuff in the stores. I even made a scarf that buttoned around the neck for her husband, who does heating and (mostly) air conditioning repair for a living, and often gets respiratory infections from working in crawl spaces and stuff when it's chilly. I was talking to her on the phone last week, and he came on and told me he now sees why I made him the scarf, but he really wishes I hadn't sent the cold weather down there with it! *LOL*


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

I made the Seaside Cardigan by Denise Ann (a top down) which is a free pattern from Ravelry for my sister for Christmas. She lives in Charleston, SC. She said it is perfect for when it is a bit cool. I made it out of acrylic worsted weight and it worked up nicely. There are other light sweater patterns out there, too.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Maybe some accessories for the kitchen. Something that matches her colors.


----------



## Elsiecaptri (Apr 12, 2011)

I made a starbella ruffle scarf for my friend ..light weight and loose...


----------



## fladarby (Jun 22, 2012)

I live in The Villages Fl and most of my friends carry light weight shawls when we go to the movies or restaurants because of the air conditioning. Also, we like small lap robes to put over our knees in the golf carts.


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

A very light/lacey shawl or shrug. Even when it's hot outside, once you're in a restaurant or movie theater etc that airconditioner can be like a freezer :-D

Well, fladarby, we do think alike :thumbup:


----------



## kitkat6125 (Jan 15, 2013)

Try a cotton short sleeved cardigan. Cotton is great for the weather and the short sleeves won't be too warm. It could be a cute accessory to adress.


----------



## Doreen LaVine (Jul 25, 2011)

Knitting for family is always a challenge!! You are never sure if they will like/love what you have put hours into and the care with which you chose the gift. Big in FL right now (I am on the east coast of central FL) are all sorts of shawls. I knit at a LYS and they are now teaching beading as accents on shawls. Also running rampant are the lace scarves with the ICE yarn. They are decorative, meant to accent an outfit or jacket and sometimes replace the necklace look. Of course the tote or beach cover up would be cool, but hard to select for a relative.
Good luck with your choice. Maybe you will show it once you have made it.


----------



## Hilda (Apr 23, 2011)

Having lived in Fl, I know not everyone goes to the beach. A cardigan or shawl knit with a "condo" stitch would be nice for too much air conditioning. Use one large needle about #11 or #13 and one small needle about #6 or #7. If making a shawl you don't have to worry about pattern sizing just knit until large enough.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

A lovely lace shawl for the cooler evenings perhaps. One of the short-sleeve sweaters, either pullover or cardi, knitted from a cotton blend yarn. Lapgan for cooler evenings at home. Hope that these ideas help! I live in south central Texas...much the same weather.


----------



## crazy-dutch-lady (May 26, 2012)

Short sleeve, lightweight cardigan,,,,for those very cold airconditioned places. A lightweight shawl for the same or cool nights. I'll never forget an older person who saw me in the morning walking and at 70 she said it was a chilly morning !!!!!!


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I have a timeshare in Fla. (Kissimmee) & I have many friends in Fla. & they have many cold/cool days & nights. A couple of years ago we were at DisneyWorld & the temps were in the 60's & people were astonished because those of us from MN didn't have coats on! You could tell the locals by their winter wear; coats, hats, scarves, gloves, even boots! I used to work with a company in Clearwater & they wore winter clothes unless it was over 70.


----------



## Bridgitis (Aug 8, 2011)

Shawls - every place is air conditioned and all are too cold - I never leave home without one.
Phyllis


----------



## bright (Mar 28, 2012)

How about a cuddly little stuffed toy or place mats? A lap blanket for cool nights might be well received.
Have fun!


----------



## SusieQue (Jan 26, 2012)

http://www.anniescatalog.com/detail.html?prod_id=88545 Search site for 'Weekend Wrap'. This is extremely easy, knit in one flat piece, no seams anywhere. Can be worn two or three ways using scarf pin. So simple! Uses size 17 needle so you know it's not going to be hot. I made one in DK Origami from Berroco. It's a gift for friend who is always hot although she lives in cold area. You may want to check it out!


----------



## lenorehf (Apr 2, 2011)

I made a lightweight sweater for my cousin. She wears it a few times a year and it comes in very handy on the cool days. I also made her one of those ruffled scarfs. She loves it and always gets compliments on it.


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

A beach bag ?


----------



## katzeh (Sep 7, 2012)

I lived in the Tampa area for over 30 years and it is not always hot there like the others have mentioned. When we vacation there now I love to take a light short sleeve sweater along, even in the summer. I am not a shawl wearer but if you think your sister is that would be nice too. All of the suggestions are great. I, too,made several afghans or throws while living there.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

My sister lives in Belleview ,FL in winter. i just made her 2 things, she loved them both. One was a shawl made from a bamboo blend and the other was a cardi with 3/4 sleeves out of acrylic yarn.They both have open patterns and were crocheted instead of knitted.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I live about four hours' drive north of Tampa, but I'm guessing that, like Tallahassee, Tampa gets cold weather in the winter. A vest would be nice for winter and could be worn as a sleeveless top in warmer weather.

Hazel


----------



## Babie (Feb 8, 2012)

A light weight sweater would be nice. I live in Florida year round and we do get real cold weather from time to time. Even a ruffle scarf would work.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

I like the cotton/linen or other cotton blends in sport weight. My daughter lives in South Texas and if you watch the national weather, you'll know that it is warmer than Florida, but she likes the cotton blend things I have made her. Others are right in noting that A/C is frigid in the south!


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

I have had this beach coverup bookmarked for some time that I want to make for me. Would be perfect for Florida :thumbup:

http://www.handknitting.com/Sirocco_Cover_up_or_Robe_p/hkrobe.htm[/quote]

This is a great idea! I think your sister would use it for the beach and at home after showering. If you make it of a pretty yarn, she might be able to wear it as a light cover-up when it gets cold down there. I lived in the WPB area for 8 1/2 years and I eventually had to purchase a lightweight jacket to wear on my early morning ride to work. When their temp dips from constantly hot days of 95 degrees down to mornings of 65 degrees or lower, everyone needs outerwear. I used to see children waiting for the school bus wearing the same type of heavy jackets we wear here in NE.

And you could knit her a matching beach bag that she could also use for shopping.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I was thinking something more like a pretty cushion, or soap holders, a rug for the car etc.


----------



## marafish (Feb 7, 2011)

A shawl in a non-wool, washable fibre. I made a shawl in 
Knit Picks Shine is 60% Pima Cotton, 40% Modal® natural beech wood fibern for my sister in law in San Antonio TX.


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

A ruana would be a good idea. Warmth when needed and not constrictive.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

figinny.....thank you for the idea to make something to match the car interior and to leave in the car!!..I like that idea and would never have thought of it!!
julie


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

Carynjoyb said:


> I live in Oldsmar, which is the city over from Tampa. We have a winter here. We are starting a little warm up now, but the nights will go down into the 30's on occasion. Most nights in the winter are 40-50's. I have afghans all over the place and made from acrylic mostly but I just made one with cotton and it's warm and cozy. A light open and airy scarf is nice too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


low temps even at night are very very very rare. i live 5-6 miles south of tampa we have yet to have a daytime hi below 90F. light time lows aroung mid 60sF. 
i'd suggest cotton hand towels or dish cloths, throw pillow covers maybe. but anything wool that is ever going to touch the skin is gonna' be bad here.


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

How about some dishcloths. I make the round ones which can be used for doilies or decorations.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Beth72 said:


> My sister lives in Florida (Tampa area) I would love to knit something for her but I am not sure what you would knit for someone who lives year round in Fla. Does anyone have any ideas. I am knitting a scarf for my other sister but she lives in Bflo, NY.


Afghans, tote bags, sofa pillows, rugs, bathmats, placemats, table runners.


----------



## house_kitty (Aug 22, 2011)

We lived outside of Orlando for three years. We had a fireplace that we used every winter. It can get rainy and chilly. I'd suggest a nice, warm, soft afgan. That way, she could keep warm but not be too warm.


----------



## Ruth2Knit (Nov 29, 2011)

Knit a lampshade! Saw some cute patterns online for a fee -- on Etsy and Craftsy. Some lacy ones really let the light shine through in pretty patterns, and some were thick like a sweater.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

I think a shawl would be great. There are some beautiful patterns out there.


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

Ann Heistad said:


> A ruana would be a good idea. Warmth when needed and not constrictive.


What is a ruana?


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

My BFF lives in Orange City, FL. She asked me to make her a shawl. When I asked her why she wanted a shawl in such a hot state, she told me that it gets quite chilly at night, and that she made herself a shawl a long time ago to keep her shoulders warm. She said that she had a friend at the time who admired her shawl, and she decided to give that shawl to this friend. She said that she gave up knitting for quilting, and that she would love a shawl of any kind to replace the one she gave away. So, I am making her a simple open work shawl on really big needles. I am using Berroco Ultra Alpaca for the yarn and size 13 needles. I am almost done with the 2nd hank of this project, and I am sure she will love it.


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

slippers for the house  Anita


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Beth72 said:


> Thank you all for your suggestions. It is soooo cold here right now I forgot about the humidity and A/Cs an afghan would be great. My next step is to ask her what she would like. I would hate to make something she would not use.


My daughter and family live near Sarasota but moved there from the Chicago area and took along ALL of the afghans I have made for them over the years. When I had your same dilemma over what to make for my granddaughter's wedding, having promised her when she got married I would make her an afghan, my daughter told me the same thing...said that family members still sometime fight over the afghans. But I think the beach tote is a great idea, too. I have a (Free) pattern for one using cotton yarn; it has an attached beach blanket. Would be happy to share but am not sure about the copyright on it. I will check and see what it says!


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Beth72 said:


> My sister lives in Florida (Tampa area) I would love to knit something for her but I am not sure what you would knit for someone who lives year round in Fla. Does anyone have any ideas. I am knitting a scarf for my other sister but she lives in Bflo, NY.


I knit my mother-in-law who lives in Ft Myers a cotton shawl. I used Kertzer yarn which is 100% cotton fingering yarn...she loves it and takes it to places like the movies or anywhere where she thinks the air conditioning will be too cold.


----------



## got knit (Jan 21, 2012)

that's exactly why I moved back to Michigan (and a new grandbaby) so I could persue my love for knitting and babies.


----------



## gail-11 (Jan 3, 2013)

I live about 40 miles north of Tampa.
In the summer the only thing that feels chilly are my feet and I put on slipper socks - but, just when I am sitting watching tv. at night.
If you know what her furnishings/colours are like and her preferences, you could knit a doily, custion cover or something other things for her house that she could enjoy year round.
Something pretty for her bedroom, especially if she lives alone.
Gail


----------



## PoppyL (Nov 15, 2012)

My sister lives in St Petersburg FL and I knit a lace shrug/snood/cowl/infiniti scarf/ Moebius for her - she loved it so much she ordered 6 for friends and her son ordered 8 for his friends. I also gave her a spiral scarf and again she ordered 5 and her daughter ordered 6 and my other sister in Houston ordered 8 - we are talking about 60 and 70 year olds.


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

Beth72 said:


> My sister lives in Florida (Tampa area) I would love to knit something for her but I am not sure what you would knit for someone who lives year round in Fla. Does anyone have any ideas. I am knitting a scarf for my other sister but she lives in Bflo, NY.


I knit a fan and feather afghan for my son and his new wife for their wedding and they use it all the time. They have cool nights in December/January.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

We have had a warm winter this year I would say if you want to do a shawl then a lace one would be nice for the cool evenings. We do all use afghans for keeping warm on the cold nights. Depending on where she lives would depend on the thickness of any garment you might make. For south Fla I would keep things light and airy. Central Fl is a bit warmer or colder and North Fla heavier items are good. We get more freezes though it has been a warm winter. Hope this helps you decide what to make.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

sorry I didn't see my post and double posted

We have had a warm winter this year I would say if you want to do a shawl then a lace one would be nice for the cool evenings. We do all use afghans for keeping warm on the cold nights. Depending on where she lives would depend on the thickness of any garment you might make. For south Fla I would keep things light and airy. Central Fl is a bit warmer or colder and North Fla heavier items are good. We get more freezes though it has been a warm winter. Hope this helps you decide what to make.


----------



## MJRITCHEY (Jan 22, 2011)

Beth72 said:


> My sister lives in Florida (Tampa area) I would love to knit something for her but I am not sure what you would knit for someone who lives year round in Fla. Does anyone have any ideas. I am knitting a scarf for my other sister but she lives in Bflo, NY.


I live in Florida. My daughter, who also lives here, asked me to make her some fingerless gloves. She works in an office that is kept frigid and her hands would get so cold when using the computer and especially the hand that controls the mouse. She was delighted to find them in the mail. She also requested a poncho to throw on when the temperature in the office is much to cold. Good luck with all the suggestions you receive.


----------



## gramma63 (Nov 14, 2012)

Dish cloths with matching hot pad! I made several sets as Christmas gifts and it went over really well


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

m2hvnfn said:


> Maybe a light-weight sweater for chilly evenings ... or a shawl!


Those were going to be my suggestions. I lived in SW Florida for about 8 years. Believe me, you need sweaters and shawls there. When we first moved there, I could not believe all the heavy sweaters for sale in the dept. stores in the winter. (We were from North Central Kansas) We loved 60 and 70 degree weather in January. But once you live there through several winters, after very humid summers, those 60-low70 degree temps feel chilly. And every once in a while the temps dip lower. A very good friend of mine told me shortly after arriving to Florida, always keep a sweater in the car. The restaurants and stores, and theaters are very chilly. They keep the temps lower to keep the humidity down inside. I still keep a sweater in the car in the spring, fall and summer here in NW Arkansas for the same reason. Unless she is extremely hot blooded, she will truly appreciate a sweater or shawl.


----------



## crotchety crafter (Sep 26, 2012)

There are also cotton blankets for use on the beach, also dishcloths, pot holders, placemats bags. Good luck with choosing.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Try a lightweight afghan (lap robe size, about 45 in. square).
I crocheted one in Bernat Baby Jacquard (shades of blue, green
and white) and it is an excellent weight for air conditioning and
cool summer nights.


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma (Nov 1, 2012)

A pretty cotton, lacy T top would be nice.


----------



## nonagin (Jan 18, 2012)

I live in south Fla. and have an afghan that I use on chilly nights during Jan. & Feb. Make your sister a lovely afghan. I've made one for each of my 8 grandchildren and they love them. I'm sure she would love it. have fun.

ginger


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

A shawl or scarf for fashion purposes... made of novelty "ladders-type" yarn. Berroco's FX is my favorite.


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Why not knit her some lovely hot pads for the table or some pot holders. Or dishcloths? go to www.ravelry.com and there will be many lovely ideas there....

She will enjoy the goodies!

MaryAnn


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

You are right, house kitty!!! We lived in Longwood and we used a light weight afghan and there were times when we had the heat on in our house. Don't let the word "Florida" completely fool you!


----------



## Friedrich (May 4, 2011)

Maybe you could involve your sister in the project by having her attend a local yarn store in her area, have her pick a pattern and then send it to you.

People rarely wear what you make unless they are involved in the decision making process.

Just a thought.

gf


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Friedrich said:


> Maybe you could involve your sister in the project by having her attend a local yarn store in her area, have her pick a pattern and then send it to you.
> 
> People rarely wear what you make unless they are involved in the decision making process.
> 
> ...


And, I do agree with that!


----------



## pdunn56 (Jan 3, 2012)

my sister lives in Oldsmar too I'll be there visiting most of April  last spring when I was there I taught her to loom knit..so she made a hat and scarf that she has yet to need , but slippers are good for those cold tile floors , also she made coasters and hotpads any thing like that is good...face scrubbies , washcloths, dishcloths, kindle, ipad etc case 



Carynjoyb said:


> I live in Oldsmar, which is the city over from Tampa. We have a winter here. We are starting a little warm up now, but the nights will go down into the 30's on occasion. Most nights in the winter are 40-50's. I have afghans all over the place and made from acrylic mostly but I just made one with cotton and it's warm and cozy. A light open and airy scarf is nice too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eleanoryura (Jun 17, 2012)

In addition to scarves and shawls...a cotton sweater in DK weight would be perfect for the winter in Tampa.


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

It gets cold in Florida too... so anything goes.


----------



## Antrax (May 20, 2011)

We live two hours south of Orlando and every morning I see folks with their parkas on to start the day. I very often have on two sweatshirts. When it is cold here it goes right through to our bones! We don't need warm clothing quite all day this time of year but we are glad for them in the AM.
Ann


----------



## rdejam (Jul 30, 2012)

I live in Tampa. Although it's 80 today, it's going down to 60 tomorrow and will be in the 50's at night. In February, it's not unusal for us to have nights in the teens. However, since we have such a short winter, maybe something in a cotton blend or light wool blend. I always have a sweater/jacket or shrug with me all year round.


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

sewknitbeadgrandma said:


> A pretty cotton, lacy T top would be nice.


Last summer I knitted 2 tank tops.

There are so many patterns for sleeveless tops, sweaters and tanks.

Knit Picks has a nice yarn called Comfy that is 75% cotton 25% acrylic. It is nice to knit with and is so soft. It washes up nicely and seems to hold it's shape well.


----------



## cevers (Jul 8, 2011)

Lots of great suggestions here. My suggestion is a mobius wrap by Frances Hughes that I found at Annie's Attic. It doesn't fall off as some shawls tend to do. Very easy in restaurants or movies.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Back when I still had a car, I always kept a shawl in it in the summer for movies and restaurantsi also carried around mitts for when I got in the car and couldn't touch the steering wheel without burning my hands.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

lostarts said:


> Back when I still had a car, I always kept a shawl in it in the summer for movies and restaurantsi also carried around mitts for when I got in the car and couldn't touch the steering wheel without burning my hands.


I made small shawls for both of my granddaughters that my daughter keeps in the car. Even tho it gets hotter than you know what here in the summer, all the restaurants will freeze the bejeebers out of you with their AC, so now she has the shawls they can take in to cover their arms and not freeze. :thumbup:


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

Thank you all for your wonderful suggestions. I have a lot of ideas now.


----------



## cherylann4557 (Aug 11, 2012)

I knitted myself tank tops,made my grandsons tee shirts.and granddaughteir sundresses..I lived there for MANY yrs and it does get cold...summer/airconditioners way too cold and winter in the 30's even...its all in the yarn you choose..BTW..I made 6 different afghans as when laying around watching a movie or TV the kids love wrapping up in thhem...even my adult son.hes 32 s old..so just take the time chooseing the patterns AND yarnsnn
Happy hooking !!!or knitting!!!!!


----------



## Sellman (Oct 3, 2011)

I made fingerless mittens for a relative in Florida. She said the steering wheels get cold and they kept her hands warm until the car warmed up.


----------



## VictoriaJ (Sep 10, 2012)

That's really cute.... it says available for download, but I was unable to find out how.... do you know?


----------



## rozzi80 (Mar 29, 2011)

Beth72 said:


> My sister lives in Florida (Tampa area) I would love to knit something for her but I am not sure what you would knit for someone who lives year round in Fla. Does anyone have any ideas. I am knitting a scarf for my other sister but she lives in Bflo, NY.


I lived for 20 years in Tampa and although most Northerners think that 45 or 50 is warm, that is bone chilling cold to a Floridian. Make them warm sweaters, too.


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

Beth72 said:


> My sister lives in Florida (Tampa area) I would love to knit something for her but I am not sure what you would knit for someone who lives year round in Fla. Does anyone have any ideas. I am knitting a scarf for my other sister but she lives in Bflo, NY.


 Hi Beth!! I live in Bfl NY! Hope she is getting something warm!! It is soooo cold here today with that wind. That being said I visited my son in Hawaii of all places in April one year and he had it so cold I wore my alpaca sweater in their place that I wore on the plane cause Bflo in April can be a might chilly still. 
My other son and my DIL wore sweat shirts at night in Hawaii. So shrugs and light sweaters maybe?


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

JoanH said:


> Beth72 said:
> 
> 
> > My sister lives in Florida (Tampa area) I would love to knit something for her but I am not sure what you would knit for someone who lives year round in Fla. Does anyone have any ideas. I am knitting a scarf for my other sister but she lives in Bflo, NY.
> ...


Actually my sister in Fla and myself are from Buffalo NY so I know how cold it can be. Right now I live in Larimore ND near Grand Forks and it can get verrrrrry cold here too. I lived in Hi on the Island of Oahu we did not have A/C and live quite comfortably w/o it. Never needed sweats either. Anyway I called my sister in Fl and she has all of those things already so spa clothes it is.


----------



## to-cath (Feb 27, 2013)

I have a pattern for a cotton bath mitt, made with "Crafty Cotton". I've made several of these, and given them with a cake of special soap. The pattern is old , but was free with the yarn, made by Brunswick Yarns.


----------



## nonagin (Jan 18, 2012)

HI,

I LIVE IN SOUTH FLORIDA AND USE MY AFGHAN A LOT. WE GET CHILLY SPELLS IN JAN. & FEB. AND THERE IS NOTHING BETTER THAN AN AFGHAN TO KEEP YOU WARM, ESPECIALLY IF ONE SISTER MADE IT FOR HER SISTER.

HAVE FUN. GINGER


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

nonagin said:


> HI,
> 
> I LIVE IN SOUTH FLORIDA AND USE MY AFGHAN A LOT. WE GET CHILLY SPELLS IN JAN. & FEB. AND THERE IS NOTHING BETTER THAN AN AFGHAN TO KEEP YOU WARM, ESPECIALLY IF ONE SISTER MADE IT FOR HER SISTER.
> 
> HAVE FUN. GINGER


Hi, Ginger!
I believe 4 of the afghans I have made are now in Florida..2 of which went via Chicago. I have been told that they DO still get plenty of use! And, they live on the Gulf.... About all I will say is that I have been told also, tho, that the lighter weight one gets fought over......


----------

